

Box to Wall Street: We didn't miss earnings, you guys can't count - jgalt212
http://www.businessinsider.com/box-ceo-aaron-levie-to-wall-street-2015-3

======
jgalt212
Box's problem in a nutshell:

> The company's operating expenses grew $23 million (33%) from last year's
> quarter, to $94 million, while revenue grew $24 million (61%) to $63
> million. That's barely $1 in additional revenue for every $1 in additional
> operating expenses.

